# neuer weltrekord karpfen



## Carphunter2401 (9. Juni 2012)

46,1kg mega geiles teil, gefangen würde er in den balkan ländern.


----------



## BARSCH123 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

woh findet man den ein Bild von dem Tier ?

Tl.


----------



## Oeschi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/837/22396937660694238876459.jpg/

Hat aber doch 45,8kg;+


----------



## Norge Fan (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Ob 45,8 oder 46,1 kg .........wat für ein Schwein |bigeyes.


----------



## Seele (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Oooh, der gibt lecker Fischküchle  

Wahnsinnsteil, irgendwas stimmt doch bei dem in den Genen nicht. Petri dem Fänger.


----------



## astra2016v (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Wo kommt der den her?? Tschernobyl??? Geile Kirsche...:m


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

der fisch kommt aus ungarn 
 in dem see schwimen 2 fische ü 40kg  10 fische ü30kg von 20kg fischen fang ich nicht an .


----------



## Case (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> der fisch kommt aus ungarn
> in dem see schwimen 2 fische ü 40kg  10 fische ü30kg von 20kg fischen fang ich nicht an .



......und die haben in ihrem Leben noch nix anderes als Boilies gefressen, so wie das aussieht.

trauriger Rekord.

Case


----------



## Seele (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Naja, besseres Leben als die Zoo Karpfen, die kriegen nur alte Semmeln


----------



## Case (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Stimmt.

Und Ausgleichssport haben sie auch regelmäßig.

Case


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Boah! |bigeyes

Ist denn in Ungarn das "klassische Karpfenangeln" ein ähnlicher Hype wie hier?
Mehr Infos bitte, wenn vorhanden.


----------



## Gemini (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Hier noch mal ein Bild der Schönheit von schräg vorne:
http://www.ducati.org/forums/attach...nt-end-feels-too-light-over-180-fat-chick.jpg

Boilies, hmmmmm


----------



## MB Carpfisher (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

*Schaut euch mal auf der Gewässer Homepage die Bedingungen und vor allem die Preise für den See an!!!!*
*Freitags bis Sonntags = 300€*
*Samstags bis Samstags = 700€*
*Boilies und Partikel dürfen nur beim Betreiber gekauft werden usw.,usw. :g*
*Dann lieber nach Frankreich *


----------



## Tino (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Das Karpfenangeln nimmt schon sehr groteske Formen an.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



MB Carpfisher schrieb:


> *Schaut euch mal auf der Gewässer Homepage die Bedingungen und vor allem die Preise für den See an!!!!*
> *Freitags bis Sonntags = 300€*
> *Samstags bis Samstags = 700€*
> *Boilies und Partikel dürfen nur beim Betreiber gekauft werden usw.,usw. :g*
> *Dann lieber nach Frankreich *



boah .... 
wenn da man nich so mancher Forellenpuffbesitzer die Strategie wechseln wird ... :m
ich kann solchen Fischen mit soner Wampe nix abgewinnen 
Zenterweise Boilies verdrückt und in meinen Augen unansehnlich - trotz des Rekordgewichtes ...


----------



## marcus7 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Schade dachte zuerst schon der Fisch käme aus irgendeinem unbekannten See eines ostblock-Landes...
Aber es ist ja der Euro-Aqua Puff#t
Echt heftig wie die ihre "Atraktionen" mästen...noch vor ein paar Jahren waren die unter 30kg.

Gewicht zählt irgendwie nix mehr beim Karpfenangeln...ist eine lächerliche Messlatte geworden, wenn man sich sowas anschaut.

lg


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

wahnsinn echt krass was für ein mastschwein :q
das grenzt schon an tierqäulerei finde ich |uhoh:


----------



## Klaus S. (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Perverse Tierquälerei!!!

Schmutziges Angeln...

|abgelehn|abgelehn|abgelehn


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Schaut mal bei denen auf der Seite unter Fischverkauf, die verticken zum Teil Kapitale Fische -nee Leute, ein gekaufter und gemästeter Großfisch werde ich nie als Rekord anerkennen.


----------



## SharkAndFish (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Der Fänger kann nichts für die Mast und für den Besitzer ,
ihm ein dickes Petri  

Ich finde es gar nicht toll das so viele Angler so aufs Gewicht achten .. #d
Hauptsache man hat ihn sich verdient und einem gefällt der Fisch / Drill , was auch immer , egal ob 1 oder 50 kg 

Lg Alex #6


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Erstmal: WOW - das ist echt ein gewaltiger Fisch. 

Aber was mir bei solchen Granaten immer wieder auffällt:

Ich kann einen Hecht, Aal oder Zander oder Dorsch anhand eines Fotos auf ca. 10 - 20cm genau schätzen. 

Aber ob ein Karpfen 50, 60 , 70 oder 80 Pfund hat - keine Ahnung - dafür habe ich irgendwie überhaupt kein Gefühl. 

Geht das nur mir so?


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> @Franz
> Mir gehts auch so, da kann man mit einer Schätzung weit daneben liegen und im Gegensatz zum Hecht verändern sich die Körperproportionen, im laufe des Karpfenlebens, kaum (mit Ausnahme vom Bauch).




Ist bei mir genauso.


----------



## TropicOrange (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



SharkAndFish schrieb:


> Der Fänger kann nichts für die Mast und für den Besitzer ,
> ihm ein dickes Petri



Natürlich kann er was dafür. Schließlich unterstützt er mit dem Geld das er für die Erlaubnis bezahlt, die dort angewandten Methoden.


----------



## SharkAndFish (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Natürlich kann er was dafür. Schließlich unterstützt er mit dem Geld das er für die Erlaubnis bezahlt, die dort angewandten Methoden.



Toll , das ist dann genauso mit dem Benzin .. 
Wenn alle nichts mehr kaufen würde wäre es Billig .. 

wenn er es nicht macht machen es trotzdem andere .. 
Und außerdem nur weil er da so ein  gefangen hat muss man IHM sein fisch doch nicht Schlecht reden ..

Klaar ist es nicht schön , was der Besitzer dort macht , aber schon mal nachgedacht wie die Fische , die im Supermarkt BILLIG zu kriegen sind , Gefüttert , mit Antibiotika usw. vollgepumpt werden..
Nur damit sie schneller groß sind .. 
Willst du jetzt leute verurteilen die den Fisch essen und selber Angeln ?? 
#q#q#q

Schöner Fisch , Glückwunsch zum Weltrekord , dickes Petri ..

Lg Alex #6


----------



## BARSCH123 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Von mir wird dieser Fisch definitiv nicht als Weltrekord anerkannt, sondern vielmehr als schandtat der Menschheit..


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Für mich zählt nicht das pure Gewicht, sondern immer was in den jeweiligen Gewässer top ist. Bei einen Dorfteich kann das auch mal ein 6Pfünder "Wildkarpfen" sein.


----------



## Manuel92 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Hm.. Also ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen das ihr euch nicht freuen würdet ?! 

Man kann es in vielen blickwinkeln sehen aber stellt euch mal diesen drill vor  das muss krass gewesen sein 

Schöner fisch .... Schlechter bewirtschafter


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Was regt ihr euch über den Betreiber auf? Dieser Karpfenpufflude erfüllt doch nur die Erwartungen seiner Freier, oder wie soll man diese sogenannten Angler sonst nennen!? Die Nachfrage erzeugt das Angebot.


----------



## Skrxnch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Wirklich ein gutes Beispiel für negative Aspekte des Karpfenangelns.
Könnte ich mir direkt als Schulungsmaterial für Prüfungskurse vorstellen, allerdings stößt das vermutlich den Geschäftsinteressen vom AB sauer auf und so verkneife ich mir weiterführende Kommentare.

|sagnix


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Komm Jungs... wo ist denn die Grenze, hm?

Ist im Forellenpuff nur die Portionsrefo ok und die 4Pfd. "Lachs"forelle nicht doch auch mal was schönes?
Was ist am Vereinssee los, wenn (wie immer) doch durchsickert, dass der Gewässerwart auch einen Ü1m-Hecht gekriegt und besetzt hat?

Die Grenze zum Exzess ist subjektiv und sowieso fliessend.

Nun muss man so'n Karpfenpuffklops auch nicht unbedingt als Karpfen_rekord _feiern (es sei denn als Mäster-Rekord), aber irgendwie ham'wer doch fast alle schon mal die Angler-Hosen im roten Licht runtergelassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



> aber irgendwie ham'wer doch fast alle schon mal die Angler-Hosen im roten Licht runtergelassen.


:m:m:m:m


----------



## colognecarp (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

ach mal abgesehen davon wo er gefangen wurde, mit einem großen fisch dreht sich die welt auch nicht schneller oder langsamer, ich hab das mal gedacht, ändert sich aber leider nix !! arbeiten,essen,trinken,schlafen muss ich immer noch und das ändert sich auch nicht wenn der fänger dadurch ein paar baits in den anus gedeut bekommt. gratulatuion zum fisch, aber man darf die sache auch nicht überbewerten, beim fischen geht es weit gott um andere dinge als um 10 min. drill und 5 min. fotos machen !


----------



## SharkAndFish (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



> ach mal abgesehen davon wo er gefangen wurde, mit einem großen fisch dreht sich die welt auch nicht schneller oder langsamer, ich hab das mal gedacht, ändert sich aber leider nix !! arbeiten,essen,trinken,schlafen muss ich immer noch und das ändert sich auch nicht wenn der fänger dadurch ein paar baits in den anus gedeut bekommt. gratulatuion zum fisch, aber man darf die sache auch nicht überbewerten, beim fischen geht es weit gott um andere dinge als um 10 min. drill und 5 min. fotos machen !



#6 #6 #6 #6

Sehe ich genauso  

Ihr könnt euch außerdem noch so sehr aufregen der wird dadurch nichts ändern


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Wer regt sich denn auf? Der Fisch und die ganzen Umstände werden diskutiert,  es werden Meinungen dazu offenbar. Nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger. Auch sehe ich keine Ansätze, dass hier einer etwas ändern möchte.

Aber ich bin der Ansicht, dass man angesichts dieses Karpfens und seines "Habitats" durchaus kritischen Gedanken freien Lauf lassen sollte.

Es ist absolut legitim, dass Angler danach trachten einen Rekordfisch zu fangen. Das ist u.a. ja auch Bestandteil des Specimen Hunting in seiner Reinform. Von einer Art die größten Exemplare und so weiter. Allerdings sollte das unter weitestgehend gleichen und fairen Bedingungen erfolgen. Es macht sehr wohl einen Unterschied, ob man dieses Unterfangen an einem natürlichen See betreibt, oder in einem abgeschlossenen Gewässer von sehr übersichtlicher Größe, wohlwissend, dass der "Weltrekord" darin herumschwimmt. Für den einen ist es dann eine Frage von vielen Aspekten, ob er einen Ausnahmefisch fängt und für den anderen lediglich eine Frage von Zeit und Geld. Fairness und ehrlicher Wettbewerb ist für mich etwas anderes! Entsprechende Diskussionen gab es ja in Sachen Forellen bereits zur genüge und da wird ganz klar zwischen den Mast- und den Wildforellen unterschieden.

Für mich gilt daher ganz klar, dass es sich hier um den temporären Weltrekord in der Karpfenmästung handelt, nicht jedoch um den Weltrekord bei den Karpfenfängen. 

Ob sich an diesem Procedere nun etwas ändert, oder nicht, wird ganz sicher mein Seelenheil nicht gefährden. Dennoch erlaube ich mir, dazu eine klare Stellung zu beziehen. Meinetwegen sollen die Anlagenbetreiber ihren eigenen Wettbewerb führen, wer die meisten Kilos auf eine Karpfengräte füttern kann, aber sie sollen es bleiben lassen, diese Murmelplautzen mit frei gefangenen Fischen zu vergleichen!


----------



## daci7 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



SharkAndFish schrieb:


> Klaar ist es nicht schön , was der Besitzer dort macht , aber schon mal  nachgedacht wie die Fische , die im Supermarkt BILLIG zu kriegen sind ,  Gefüttert , mit Antibiotika usw. vollgepumpt werden..
> Nur damit sie schneller groß sind ..
> Willst du jetzt leute verurteilen die den Fisch essen und selber Angeln ??


JA! Leute die Pangasius im Laden kaufen verurteile ich. Besonders, wenn diese ihre eigenen Karpfen/Hechte/Zander konsequent releasen #d



SharkAndFish schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch außerdem noch so sehr aufregen der wird dadurch nichts ändern


Aber was soll man machen, wen man denn was ändern will? Aufregen, Aufklären und Diskutieren - mehr bleibt nicht, sofern man vernünftig bleiben will...

Ich kann dem Rekord-Rummel auch nicht viel abgewinnen, aber ich habe es als Abart unserer "höher, größer, weiter"-Gesellschaft akzeptiert - trotzdem werde ich es (hoffentlich) nie verstehen und versuche Leute zu missionieren.
Ganz freisprechen davon kann auch ich mich allerdings nicht ... wenn ich bekannte Gesichter am Wasser treffe liegt mir auch häufig die Frage "Und, was war dein größter dieses Jahr?" auf den Lippen ... man sollte nur mMn Maß und Grenzen kennen.


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich kann dem Rekord-Rummel auch nicht viel abgewinnen, aber ich habe es als Abart unserer "höher, größer, weiter"-Gesellschaft akzeptiert - trotzdem werde ich es (hoffentlich) nie verstehen und versuche Leute zu missionieren.



Etwas anderes bleibt einem ja auch kaum übrig; vielleicht noch lachend den Kopf zu schütteln.

In meinem Bekanntenkreis ist auch einer, der zieht regelmäßig eine Woche die Unterlippe durch den Dreck, wenn es ihm am Wochenende nicht gelungen ist, irgendeinen persönlichen Rekord zu verbessern. So einer tut mir nur noch leid, hat er doch jedweden Spass am Angeln verloren.

Was machen solche armen Gestalten eigentlich, wenn die biologischen Grenzen von länger und schwerer erreicht sind? Fangen sie dann mit dem Unsinn der Schnurklassenrekorde an, so wie manche Big Gamer?


----------



## rainerle (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Sorry, aber Ihr versucht gerade Eure Moralvorstellung und Euer Wertesystem auf Dritte zu transportieren - und das kann nicht funktionieren. Jeder setzt die Schwerpunkte beim Angeln für sich. Dem einen liegt das Naturerlebnis besonders am Herzen, dem anderen die Strecke (Stückzahl), dem nächsten das Gewicht und einem anderen wiederum die Ruhe von der Alten zu Hause.

Klar kann Stellung bezogen werden, jedoch nicht moralisiert. 
Einfach: ist nicht mein Ding - pasta. Damit kann man auch seine Meinung zum Ausdruck bringen.

Oder fangt ihre Eure Fische mit nem Gummihaken und schlagt sie dann mit eine Feder ab? Und glaubt mir, auch wenn das einer tun würde gäbe es noch genügend Dritte, welche dieses Vorgehen verurteilen, weil eben ihr Wertesystem so etwas verbietet.


----------



## Brucky86 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



rainerle schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Ihr versucht gerade Eure Moralvorstellung und Euer Wertesystem auf Dritte zu transportieren - und das kann nicht funktionieren. Jeder setzt die Schwerpunkte beim Angeln für sich. Dem einen liegt das Naturerlebnis besonders am Herzen, dem anderen die Strecke (Stückzahl), dem nächsten das Gewicht und einem anderen wiederum die Ruhe von der Alten zu Hause.
> 
> Klar kann Stellung bezogen werden, jedoch nicht moralisiert.
> Einfach: ist nicht mein Ding - pasta. Damit kann man auch seine Meinung zum Ausdruck bringen.
> ...


 

TIP TOP, einwandfreier POST!!!

:m

gruß


----------



## antonio (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



Andal schrieb:


> Etwas anderes bleibt einem ja auch kaum übrig; vielleicht noch lachend den Kopf zu schütteln.
> 
> In meinem Bekanntenkreis ist auch einer, der zieht regelmäßig eine Woche die Unterlippe durch den Dreck, wenn es ihm am Wochenende nicht gelungen ist, irgendeinen persönlichen Rekord zu verbessern. So einer tut mir nur noch leid, hat er doch jedweden Spass am Angeln verloren.
> 
> Was machen solche armen Gestalten eigentlich, wenn die biologischen Grenzen von länger und schwerer erreicht sind? Fangen sie dann mit dem Unsinn der Schnurklassenrekorde an, so wie manche Big Gamer?



jup das machen sie so lange bis die physikalischen grenzen erreicht sind.
um deine frage weiterzuführen was machen sie dann?

antonio


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Da fällt man dann in ein tiefes Loch - denn wer alles erreicht hat , hat kein Ziel mehr.
Und dann setzt evtl. wieder  das Gehirn ein und man begreift das man nur für die Zahl auf der Waage geangelt hat und nicht für sich selbst.

Der nächste Schritt ist, dass man sich irgendwann an den jagenden Eisvogel neben dem Angelplatz mehr erfreut als über einen 20 pfündigen Karpfen.

DANN hat man den Schritt zum richtigen Angler gemacht.

Seht das doch einfach als eine Art Entwicklung an und die Rekordjäger befinden sich nur auf einen Weg .....


----------



## rainerle (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

...sie setzen sich neue Zielvorgaben und versuchen diese zu erreichen. Das kann dann so aussehen, dass sie versuchen mit einer guten Ausrüstung an einem vermeintlich guten Gewässer möglichst wenig Fische zu fangen.

Sorry, aber was geht das einen anderen an was wieder ein anderer tut? Solange er dabei keinen beleidigt, schlägt oder sonstigen Zwängen aussetzt. 

Es gibt doch wahrlich sinnvolleres worüber sich der Einzelne den Kopf zerbrechen kann als über den Sachverhalt: was macht ein Angler, der den größten Fisch in einem Gewässer gefangen hat. 

Mich interessiert's nicht was mein Nachbar heuer für einen Kürbis zieht, nachdem er letztes Jahr einen auf 23kg hochgepäppelt hat. Vielleicht wagt er sich ja an Schlangengurken, riesen Tomaten oder Gigantus-Paprika-Schoten?! Solange er deshalb nicht auf meinem Misthaufen wühlt geht mir das am Popo vorbei.

Ergänzung
Frage: was ist, wenn die Zahl auf der Waage genau diese Zielsetzung für ihn ist oder war? Bzw. die "Zahl auf der Waage" schließt ein 'egoistisches' Handeln und Tun nicht aus sondern kann genau der Grund / Antrieb sein etwas für sich selbst zu Tun. 

Wenn einer das braucht - sei es ihm doch gegönnt. Wer bin ich zu sagen: Du bist aber ein armer Tropf mit Deiner PB-Neurose.

Ich hatte vor Jahren am Beginn der Saison für mich selbst festgelegt: 
Soviele Hechte wie möglich mit der Stellfischrute von Mai bis Ende September zu fangen (in Vereinsgewässern). Das ging soweit, dass ich gezielt Futterfisch an potentielle Stellen gelockt habe und dann binnen 5 Minuten Angelzeit meinen Esox am Band hatte. War stressig, war geil und ich hab seither nicht mehr mit der Stellfisch auf Hecht geangelt. Hat seinen Reiz verloren und ich hab mir neue Anreize gesucht. Bin ich deshalb ein schlechterer Mensch als Mitglieder der IG-Döbel, welche als Ziel haben möglichst gezielt, möglichst große und möglichst viele Döbel aus dem Nass zu ziehen?


----------



## Johnny75 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Schon pervers .....das so ein Fisch noch schwimmen kann. Hätten mal nachts das Foto machen sollen ....leuchtet bestimmt noch zusätzlich 

Weltrekord?! Gäähn ....es mag ja der größte Karpfen sein, den er gefangen hat (Petri hierzu) ...wenn er ihn nur in einem Natursee in Südfrankreich oder so überlistet hätte....aber so isses wie am Forellenpuff.

Nachtrag: Ups; die Fotoaufnahme war auch nachts; die Augen leuchten prima^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

@ rainerle:
Ganz meine Meinung...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Bei der Gelegenheit erinnere ich mich an einen der "alten" Weltrekorde aus einen französischen Fluss (!) , gefangen von einen alten Opi, der das Teil entnahm und stolz wie Oskar auf einer Schubkarre durch sein Dorf fuhr (Ich glaube der Blinker berichtete damals ausführlich).

Soweit ich mich erinnere, war das ein Fisch von ü70 Pfund und die Krönung eines langen Angellebens - solchen Geschichten lausche ich gerne, was ist dagegen der Fang eines Fisches aus einer Badewanne mit täglicher Fütterung ?

Für mich (und das mag jeder halten wie er will) ist die "Wertigkeit" eines grossen Wildfanges extremst höher und stellt ganz andere Anforderungen (auch ein bissel Glück gehört dazu) an den Angler als das Fischen in einen Aquarium.

Und ich wette mich euch, der Sommer hat grad erst angefangen - den "Weltrekordfisch" werden wir dieses Jahr mindestens noch ein bis zweimal sehen - evtl. sogar mit ein paar hundert Gramm mehr auf den Rippen.

Und dann fängt dieser Threat vor vorne an.


----------



## SharkAndFish (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Aber was soll man machen, wen man denn was ändern will? Aufregen, Aufklären und Diskutieren - mehr bleibt nicht, sofern man vernünftig bleiben will...



Wenns dich so extrem stört protestiere gegen diesen Zuchtteich ..

Meinungsfreiheit ist erlaubt und korrekt, Sammel unterschriften o.Ä.  
wenn es dir hilft in deinem Leben ... 

Aber ich wette du bist auch nicht der 100 % Korrekte Angler , wenn doch , 
RESPEKT

Jemand sagte mal : "Es ist besser 1 Fehler bei sich zu finden als 1000 bei jemand andres" 

Lg Alex ..


----------



## Carras (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



SharkAndFish schrieb:


> Wenns dich so extrem stört protestiere gegen diesen Zuchtteich ..
> 
> Meinungsfreiheit ist erlaubt und korrekt, Sammel unterschriften o.Ä.
> wenn es dir hilft in deinem Leben ...
> ...



1. Frage: In welchem Land ist der Teich ?
2. Frage: könnte in anderen Europäischen Ländern, andere anglerisch, moralische Dinge gelten als in Deutschland?
3. Frage: was würde eine deutsche "Protestaktion" dort bewirken?


----------



## daci7 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



SharkAndFish schrieb:


> Wenns dich so extrem stört protestiere gegen diesen Zuchtteich ..
> 
> Meinungsfreiheit ist erlaubt und korrekt, Sammel unterschriften o.Ä.
> wenn es dir hilft in deinem Leben ...
> ...



Alex, wenn ich gegen alle Sachen die mich stören würden protestieren würde, ich würde ja garnicht raus kommen aus dem Schilder schwenken und Unterschriften sammeln 
Da ist so ein Rekordkarpfenpuff doch noch ein kleines Übel, wenn ich mir anschaue was es sonst noch für Gelegenheiten gibt seine Meinungsfreiheit zu nutzen.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist aber mMn ein Board dazu da seine Meinung zu vertreten - und das werde ich auch weiterhin machen. 
Und ja, mir hilft es persönlich gewaltig meine Meinung zu manchen Dingen in Diskussionen kund zu tun - immer nur den Mund zu halten würde mich verrückt machen.

Und ich betone auch immer wieder, dass es sich um *meine Meinung* und nicht um eine Tatsachen handelt - wenn mir jemand gut Argumente dagegen liefern kann bin ich gerne bereit diese zu ändern, ansonsten nicht. Ich bin mir auch durchaus darüber im klaren, dass es parallel existierende moralvorstellungen geben muss und nicht eine "Übermoral" - trotzdem würde ich mich schlecht fühlen nicht zu versuchen andere von meinen Vorstellungen zu überzeugen, da ich eben selbst auch davon überzeugt bin. Wenn mir jemand sagt, dass er nicht darüber diskutieren will (was nicht gerade selten vorkommt, besonders bei fundamentalen Diskussionen über Religion und/oder andere Idiologien) dann kann ich das verstehen und akzeptieren.

Du hast ganz bestimmt Recht, dass ich kein perfekter Angler/Mensch bin (das will ich auch garnicht sein und das werde ich wahrscheinlich niemals behaupten) aber ich vertrete gewisse moralische Prinzipien und bin auch bereit dafür einzustehen. Und ja, ich suche (und finde) täglich Fehler bei mir, aber wie stellst du dir das vor? 
Soll ich posten "Ich find Karpfenpuffs schei*e, aber ich hab heute Morgen wieder 'n Salamibrötchen mit Wurst aus Masttierhaltung gegessen, also halt ich mich lieber zurück..."? Das wäre das ultimative Argument gegen jede Art von Diskussion und damit gegen jede Art von Veränderung. Man sollte Fehler bei sich selbst suchen und bekämpfen, aber man sollte genauso offen für Diskussionen sein.

|wavey:


----------



## molo9000 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

In Ungarn ist es ja auch üblich Großkarpfen zu besetzen.
Damit Angler die nur nach größe gehen auch angeben können.

Also wirklich wundern tut mich dass nicht, dass er dort gefangen wurde.

Aber trotzdem einer schöner Fisch.

Mfg molo9000


----------



## SharkAndFish (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Alex, wenn ich gegen alle Sachen die mich stören würden protestieren würde, ich würde ja garnicht raus kommen aus dem Schilder schwenken und Unterschriften sammeln
> Da ist so ein Rekordkarpfenpuff doch noch ein kleines Übel, wenn ich mir anschaue was es sonst noch für Gelegenheiten gibt seine Meinungsfreiheit zu nutzen.
> Nichtsdestotrotz ist aber mMn ein Board dazu da seine Meinung zu vertreten - und das werde ich auch weiterhin machen.
> Und ja, mir hilft es persönlich gewaltig meine Meinung zu manchen Dingen in Diskussionen kund zu tun - immer nur den Mund zu halten würde mich verrückt machen.
> ...



Und so Akzeptiere ich das  

Klasse geschrieben 
Außerdem bin ich deiner Meinung , nur das mit dem Angler schlechtreden mochte ich gar nicht 

Lg Alex #6


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Jeder darf natürlich angeln wie er will,aber wer einen Fisch mit Weltrekord tituliert sollte doch gewisse Regeln einhalten. Doping wird fast in jeder Sportart gemacht,aber wer erwischt wird, deren Namen wird aus der Rekordliste gestrichen.


----------



## rainerle (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Hey Gemeinde,

einige scheinen nicht den Unterschied zwischen "eigener Meinung vertreten" und einer "moralisch allgemeingültigen Wertung" zu kennen. Solange jemand sagt: mir taugt das nicht, dass genügt nicht meinen Ansprüchen" vertritt er seine Meinung. Wird daraus:" Mir taugt das nicht, dass genügt nicht meinen Ansprüchen und jeder der das tut ist in meinen Augen ein Tierquäler" gibt eine moralische Wertung ab und erklärt hiermit seine Meinung zum allgemeingültigen Maß der Dinge - ergo, er stellt seine Moralvorstellung über die anderer! Und auf welcher Basis, mit welchem Recht, weshalb sollte er die moralische Instanz sein?

Zum "Weltrekord-Karpfen": für mich ist es der bis dato schwerste bekannte Karpfen, deshalb kann man ihn durchaus als "Weltrekord" bezeichnen. Wie dies (welchen Stellenwert dieser Weltrekord hat) jeder Einzelne für sich bewertet bleibt ihm überlassen, er sollte jedoch eben nicht versuchen seine Vorstellungen (gerade in moralischer Hinsicht) in Diskussionen auf Dritte zu transportieren. Das kann gerade beim Hobby Angeln in die Hose gehen. Heute regen sich einige Kameraden wegen ihrer Meinung nach "tierquälerischen Mäßtens" eines Karpfens in einem "Puff" auf und morgen konfrontiert ein Tierschützer einer uns bekannten Organisation den selbigen mit dem Vorwurf der Tierquälerei unter dem Aspekt, dass der (Karpfen-)Angler typischer Weise lediglich seinen Jagdtrieb ausleben will - was ja gar nicht mal so falsch ist. So, und wer hat nun die moralisch höhere Instanz erreicht??????


----------



## DerSimon (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

|good:
Dafür müsste es den "Gefällt-Mir" Button geben!


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

gute 10 Kilo weniger, dafür aber aus einem 4800ha See:
http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/fangmeldungen/detail.php?objectID=8530&class=106


----------



## Knispel (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Hier etwas ähnliches mit der Schleie :
http://www.tcfmagazine.com/news/item/820-13lb-14oz-tench-caught


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Nabend,


Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Für mich (und das mag jeder halten wie er will) ist die "Wertigkeit" eines grossen Wildfanges extremst höher und stellt ganz andere Anforderungen (auch ein bissel Glück gehört dazu) an den Angler als das Fischen in einen Aquarium.


 
Genau das ist die vorwiedende Einstellung der Karpfenangler. Die lächen darüber , denken sich ihr Teil und angeln weiter.
Dem gegenüber stehen die "Hantas" denen vor lauter Ehrfurcht vor so nem Fisch der Sabber runterläuft und das Höschen feucht wird.

Letztendlich wird dort ein Klientel versort welches nunmal vorhanden ist.Nicht mehr - nicht weniger .........
Jeder nach seinem Gustav .. oder so.....


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Hier etwas ähnliches mit der Schleie :
> http://www.tcfmagazine.com/news/item/820-13lb-14oz-tench-caught


Jau, die hatte ich auch gesehen; irre! |bigeyes


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

So viele am meckern wegen den Boilies aber wenn ihr mit dem Kram anfüttert geht das ok oder wie?

Ob Karpfenpuff oder Forellenpuff.... da sehe ich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## MAST_PROD (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Die Schleie tut mir nur Leid!!!

Übertrieben


----------



## BARSCH123 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> gute 10 Kilo weniger, dafür aber aus einem 4800ha See:
> http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/fangmeldungen/detail.php?objectID=8530&class=106



Sowas hat meine anerkennung, und nicht ein "gedopter" Karpfen im Futter Tümpel..

Tl.


----------



## rainerle (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Ach so - und der Karpfen hat sein kleines Bäuchlein natürlich ausschließlich von der vorkommenden Naturnahrung. Wirkt wirklich richtig "durchtrainiert" der Fisch. Und gefangen hat man den natürlich auch auf einen natürlich vorkommenden Köder. Steht ja so drinn - oder sind Boilies keine natürlich vorkommende Nahrung in einem 4800ha See der das ganze Jahr hindurch von dutzenden von Team-Anglern befischt und befüttert wird. Naive - bitte erwachet!


----------



## marcus7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Mhh irgendwo muss man ja differenzieren, sonst kann man ja gleich alle Karpfen in die Tonne kloppen, die mal nen Boilie gefressen haben...

Denke schon das dieser 69er schuppi schon paar kilo Boilies in seinem Leben gemampft hat, aber den Großteil seiner 69pf. wird er sicher anders aufgebaut haben. Im Gegensatz zum Weltrekordfisch....

lg


----------



## rainerle (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

.....sorry, ist jedoch biologisch nicht möglich. Seinen "Ranzen" wie wir in Bayern sagen hat er mit Sicherheit nicht von der Naturnahrung bekommen. Diese liefert nicht annähernd den Eiweis- und Kohlenhydratüberschuß um zu solcher Fettleibigkeit anzuwachsen. 

Natürlich hat dieser Fisch auch seine besondere Wertigkeit für mich (welche auch höher liegt als die des Ungarn-Bombers). Nur nervt mich etwas die Blauäugigkeit mancher Zeitgenossen, welche in der Tat davon ausgehen, dass ein Karpfen aufgrund natürlicher Nahrung solche Dimensionen annimmt und das hier oftmals die "Natur-Seen" so hoch gejubelt werden. Dabei wird vollkommen ausgeblendet, dass gerade in Frankreich diese Seen keineswegs natürliche sind (die großen sind Staubecken und die kleineren ehemalige Teichanlagen zumeist) und dass diese Seen 360 Tage im Jahr belagert werden, Plätze von Team-Mitgliedern zu Team-Mitgliedern übergeben werden, jeder einzelne Futter im 3-stelligen Kilo-Bereich verklappt und eben auch "nur" scharf ist "den" Fisch zu fangen. Wozu das dann führt sind Zustände wie am Cassien, welcher wirklich einmal ein schönes, anspruchsvolles Gewässer war und der nun super von den Behörden reguliert wurde weil eben dort nichts mehr "natürlich" ist. Aber für die jugendlichen Carp-Hunters ist es noch immer das Gewässer schlecht hin. Obwohl dort nichts anderes stattfindet als an dem Tümpel in Ungarn: die Jagd auf immer die gleichen Fische, an immer den gleichen Plätzen zu den jeweiligen Jahreszeiten mit Hilfe von gigantischen Futterorgien. Nichts anderes als ein Karpfenpuff - nur halt in größerer Dimension mit mehr Zimmern und weniger Huren.

ps. 
gleiches gilt für den Lac de Madine
oder dem Orient (wobei, da ist es nach dem letzten Fischsterben wieder etwas anspruchsvoller und ruhiger geworden - aber der Staat hat mit ordentlich Besatz gleich wieder nachgeholfen. Man will ja nicht, das der "Carpiste-Tourismus" nachlässt. Schließlich läßt jeder Angler genügend Euro's für Benzin und Maut auf der Straße).


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Hallo,

Ich erinnere mich an Erzählungen von Ballatonreisenden aus den 70-80er Jahren. Da gabs schon Fische im weit ü30kg Bereich. Das waren garantiert keine Boiliemaßtschweinchen.

Das der aktuelle Fisch hier das eine oder andere Kilo nichtnatürlicher Nahrung zu verdanken hat möchte ich nicht ausschließen.
 Nur........
 Fische dieser Größenordnung haben einen emensen finaz. Wert. Wenn das soooo einfach wäre könnte man ja die Fische schnell mal auf dieses Rekordgewicht mäßten und sich ne goldene Nase verdienen. Macht  aber keiner -- warum??

Noch ne Überlegung.Bei der Boiliebastelei wird großen Wert darauf gelegt das die Murmeln den Fisch nicht sättigen. *Ein satter Fisch beißt nicht*. Ein guter Boilie bringt den Fisch in Fressrausch. Und genau dieser Boilie "setzt" nicht an. Boilie ala "Hüftgold" wird wohl kaum einer anwenden. Vor diesem Hintergrund -- wie soll da der Fisch fett werden??


----------



## pfefferladen (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



rainerle schrieb:


> ..........und dass diese Seen 360 Tage im Jahr belagert werden, Plätze von Team-Mitgliedern zu Team-Mitgliedern übergeben werden, jeder einzelne Futter im 3-stelligen Kilo-Bereich verklappt und eben auch "nur" scharf ist "den" Fisch zu fangen......



#6

Das sind die besten Angler...die schlausten....usw.....

...die braucht kein Mensch !


----------



## marcus7 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



rainerle schrieb:


> .....sorry, ist jedoch biologisch nicht möglich. Seinen "Ranzen" wie wir in Bayern sagen hat er mit Sicherheit nicht von der Naturnahrung bekommen. Diese liefert nicht annähernd den Eiweis- und Kohlenhydratüberschuß um zu solcher Fettleibigkeit anzuwachsen.




Woher weißt du das denn?

Ich erinnere mal an den ~70pfünder, den ein Opi in den 70ern in der franz. Yonne auf Mais erbeutet hat.

Das Bild von dem 41kg+ Karpfen der in einem ostblockland im Schwarzfischernetz gefunden wurde sollten die meisten auch kennen, eine rote Mofa ist auf dem Bild mit drauf und der Fisch ist gewaltig.

Beides Fälle die in ihrem Leben unter Garantie noch keinen einzigen Bolie verputzt haben.


lg


----------



## rainerle (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

........hab ich behauptet, dass die Fettleibigkeit von Boilies kommt? 
Frage: wieso wird in der Fischzucht mit Mais und anderem Getreide gefüttert (bei Karpfen)?

....... hab ich behauptet, dass ein Karpfen ohne "zusätzliche" Nahrung keine 70 Pfund erreichen kann? 

Lesen, noch mal lesen - denken - schreiben (ich geb zu, manchmal hau ich auch zu schnell in die Tasten ohne Nachzudenken).


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



> sorry, ist jedoch biologisch nicht möglich. Seinen "Ranzen" wie wir in Bayern sagen hat er mit Sicherheit* nicht von der Naturnahrung bekommen.* Diese liefert nicht annähernd den Eiweis- und Kohlenhydratüberschuß um zu solcher Fettleibigkeit anzuwachsen.


 


> hab ich behauptet, dass die Fettleibigkeit von Boilies kommt?


 
Jepp - haste. LoooL


----------



## großdorsch 1 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

es ist schon etwas wahrheit daran mit dem füttern und der grösse unserer lieblinge!!!  und auch früher wurde schon gefüttert(mais,kartoffeln,brot,weizen...)!!! gerade in den ostblockländern wurden unmengen an getreide in seen geschüttet um an die dicken karpfen dran zu kommen!!!
nur gab es damals noch nicht so viele angler die angefüttert haben. und gute boilies beschleunigen die gewichtszunahme bei den karpfen noch!!!  wenn das wasser warm ist verwehrtet der karpfen das futter einfach so schnell,das er auf der abhakmatte oft schon die reste ausscheidet. wer sich aber ein bissel mit den fischen beschäftigt,der weis auch das ein karpfen bei warmem wasser ohne weiteres die hälfte bis hin zu seinem eigenen körpergewicht am tag fressen kann. 
lg:vik:


----------



## daci7 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> es ist schon etwas wahrheit daran mit dem füttern und der grösse *unserer lieblinge!!!  *


Ohh... wo ist nur der berühmte Smilie hin verschwunden |rolleyes



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> und auch früher wurde schon gefüttert(mais,kartoffeln,brot,weizen...)!!! gerade in den ostblockländern wurden unmengen an getreide in seen geschüttet um an die dicken karpfen dran zu kommen!!!
> nur gab es damals noch nicht so viele angler die angefüttert haben. und gute boilies beschleunigen die gewichtszunahme bei den karpfen noch!!!*  wenn das wasser warm ist verwehrtet der karpfen das futter einfach so schnell*,das er auf der abhakmatte oft schon die reste ausscheidet.


Da verwechselst du etwas. Gerade die Tatsache, dass bei hohen Temperaturen und genug Futter dieses bereits nach dem Fang wieder "aus dem Liebling flutscht" - und dabei eben noch sehr gut als Angelfutter erkennbar ist - zeigt doch, dass der Karpfen bei einem Überangebot an Nahrung und gesteigertem Stoffwechsel ein sehr schlechter Nahrungsverwerter ist. Viel ist da meist nicht verdaut und somit wird viel einfach zerkleinert und der Effekt, dass sich P direkt aus dem Futter lösen kann wird sogar noch erhöht...



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> wer sich aber ein bissel mit den fischen beschäftigt,der weis auch das ein karpfen bei warmem wasser ohne weiteres die hälfte bis hin zu seinem eigenen körpergewicht am tag fressen kann.
> lg:vik:


Wer sich aber ein bisschen mehr mit den Fischen beschäftigt, der weiß auch, dass ein Karpfen bei warmen Wasser ohne weiteres die Hälfte oder mehr seines Körpergewichtes schei*en kann 
Ansonsten müssten die Fische ja jeden Tag fast um die Hälfte wachsen :vik:


----------



## marcus7 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



rainerle schrieb:


> ........hab ich behauptet, dass die Fettleibigkeit von Boilies kommt?
> Frage: wieso wird in der Fischzucht mit Mais und anderem Getreide gefüttert (bei Karpfen)?
> 
> Indirekt ja, ist doch auch das Thema?
> ...



Habs schon gelesen, keine Sorge. 



lg


----------



## rainerle (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

@Gunnar & Markus

Dere,

ich habe keineswegs behauptet, dass er die 70 Pfund nur mit "Boilies" bekommen kann - sondern das er bei "natürlicher" Nahrung (Zooplankton, niedere Wirbellose wie Schnecken, Muscheln etc.) so ein Ranzen nicht vorkommt, da hier ganz einfach die Menge an Kohlenhydrat fehlt!!!!!!!
Nochmal: bitte genau lesen und dann gegenargumentieren!

Weiters: hab ich auch nicht behauptet, dass nur Boilies verklappt werden. Bei jedem "Carp-Desease" Angler sieht es doch so aus, dass er zumindest bei der "Vorbereitung" eines Platzes mindestens die gleiche Menge an Partikeln (vornehmlich Mais) einbringt wie an angeblich "hochwertigen" Boilies (die nur durchrauschen und nicht satt machen bzw. keinerlei Proteine und Kohlenhydrate haben  - sind schon geile Fischmehle ohne Protein und richtig gute Bindemittel wie Gries ohne Kohlenhydrate oder Protein / Eiweiß freie Eier - mann, mann mann der Boilie mag vielleicht 'durchrauschen' was jedoch nicht heißt, dass die wesentlichen Bestandteile an Protein und Kohlenhydrat nicht verwertet wird. Wäre das nämlich so, dann bäckt man sich gleich seine Kugeln aus Sägemehl + Flavor).
 Nochmal: zitiert mich bitte, in welchem Passus ich mich ausschließlich / explizit auf Boilies bezog?!!

Und zu allerletzt: einige sollten mal darüber nachdenken, weshalb man in der Karpfen-Zucht / Teichwirtschaft vom Gerstenwert spricht und diesen mit einem Maßwert von 110 angibt und trotzdessen ganz gern mit Triticale oder reinem Weizen gefüttert wird, der einen Wert von 116 bis 118 aufweist?!

So, und bei soviel Experten und moralisch erhabenen "Fang-Richter-Gutachter" bin ich dann aus dem Tröd draußen und wünsche allen nur noch 60Pfünder mit einem Kugelbauch wie Mrs. Buff (von SpongeBob) auf Basis von rein natürlicher Nahrung in rein naturbelassenen Seen. Oder spielt lieber Lotto - da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen 6er zu bekommen größer ist als die Möglichkeit einen solchen Fisch unter solch moralisch einwandfreien Umständen zu fangen.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

och komm Rainer.. nich schmolln....... Für ne Mimose biste doch eigentlich zu erwachsen.

Es hat sich nunmal so herausgelesen. Auch wenn ich das 10 x lese.....


----------



## rainerle (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Dere Gunnar,

ich schmolle nicht - schon gar nicht, wenn einzelne das in meine Aussagen hineininterpretieren, was ihnen gerade so in den Kram passt. Es ist nur so, dass dieses verklärte Wertigkeitsgeheuchle etwas "ankekst" und ich m.M. nicht weiter sinnvolles dazu sagen möchte / kann. So - und bevor es dann wieder in irgendeine Richtung ausartet ist für mich eben Schluss (eben wenn es am schönsten ist).


----------



## marcus7 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Ach Gottchen, da ist aber wer eingeschnappt:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



Andal schrieb:


> Ob sich an diesem Procedere nun etwas ändert, oder nicht, wird ganz sicher mein Seelenheil nicht gefährden. Dennoch erlaube ich mir, dazu eine klare Stellung zu beziehen. Meinetwegen sollen die Anlagenbetreiber ihren eigenen Wettbewerb führen, wer die meisten Kilos auf eine Karpfengräte füttern kann, aber sie sollen es bleiben lassen, diese Murmelplautzen mit frei gefangenen Fischen zu vergleichen!


Sehe ich auch so,.
Geschlossene Gewässer und Mastbedingungen sind eine ganz andere Angelsparte als annähernd Wildgewässer. Wohl jedem klar. Das sollte in 2 Kategorien geführt und verglichen werden - mache ich jedenfalls immer so.

Leider sind die Grenzen aber fließend, das ganze nicht so einfach.
Wenn sich jemand von einem Guide "zum Fisch" führen läßt, ist das für mich nicht dasselbe wie ein selbst erarbeiteter Fisch in einem Wildgewässer. Eigentlich auch jedem klar.

Wie ist das denn z.B. mit den Butterfahrten "zum Hecht" auf den Bodden, der Guide samt Boot, Köder und Stellenkenntnis fährt den Gast über den Fisch; bis Landung inkl. Full-Service. 
Lehne ich für mich und allgemein ab - wenn dann selber fahren.
Das Angebot wird aber nun vielfach genutzt. :g
Ob die jetzt noch dauerhaft oder nur gelegentlich anfüttern, macht die Sache auch nicht mehr groß anders.

Ob Karpfen, Forelle, Hecht, Zander, die Puffgänger sind allgegenwärtig, wie kati48268 so schön beschrieb. 
Die gefangenen Pufffische sind dann aber eben nur Pufffische. :g


----------



## Kretzer83 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Hey Danke für die vielen Petris!!

Kann euch aber sagen, das Teil hat beschissen geschmeckt .


----------



## gründler (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



kretzer83 schrieb:


> hey danke für die vielen petris!!
> 
> Kann euch aber sagen, das teil hat beschissen geschmeckt .


 

#6#6#6


----------



## Wickedstyler (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

habt euch lieb ..


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Nabend Rainer,


rainerle schrieb:


> Dere Gunnar,
> 
> ich schmolle nicht - schon gar nicht, wenn einzelne das in meine Aussagen hineininterpretieren, was ihnen gerade so in den Kram passt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eichelfritte (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



Manuel92 schrieb:


> Hm.. Also ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen das ihr euch nicht freuen würdet ?!
> 
> Man kann es in vielen blickwinkeln sehen aber stellt euch mal diesen drill vor  das muss krass gewesen sein
> 
> Schöner fisch .... Schlechter bewirtschafter



Meinste wirklich der Drill war so krass? Ich denke mal, es ist wie bei anderen fetten Tieren oder Menschen. Absolut keine Energie für ne Flucht. Nach 5 Minuten hat der bestimmt nur noch nen 50 kg Betonsack durch den Teich gepumpt :q


----------



## Thomas Galke (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*

Das Gewicht ist schon ne echte Ansage aber nen optisch schöner Fisch ist das nun wirklich nicht.
Fische an nem 200ha großem Gewässer, an dem einige Fische schon mehr als 10 mal gefangen wurden. Frage mich immer wie oft an solchen Gewässern die geziehlt mit Großfisch besetzt wurden einige Fische schon zum Landgang gebeten wurden.
Mal schauen wann an einem solchen Gewässer die 50kg Marke fällt. Der Fänger macht sich wohl unsterblich. Wem interessieren da schon die letzten 5 Fänger, da hatte der Fisch ja auch nur 46-,47-,48-,49- und 49,5 
kg. Aber trotzden krasses Tier! Wenns alle paar Jahre mal mit nem 50 Pfünder klappt, geht mir ja schon einer ab.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: neuer weltrekord karpfen*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Hey Danke für die vielen Petris!!
> Kann euch aber sagen, das Teil hat beschissen geschmeckt .



Der war wirklich gut! :m


----------

